# Super C gas tank



## markopolo50 (Aug 24, 2010)

An old buddy has a Farmall Super C and it has been sitting for a long time. He wants me to get it going again and the first thing I do is check the gas tank. I find the cap all rusty when I remove it and the old gas smells terrible. I believe the gas is gelled. I was thinking I could clean it out so I bought a new gas cap and discovered the lip of the tank rusted also and the cap has nothing to bite into to tighten. I am assuming the tank is shot. If it is where is a good place to buy a tank?? If not, is there a way to fix the neck of the tank?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

If you can't find a good used one "Steiner" is where I get a lot of sheet metal for Farmalls. Not cheep but fair.


----------



## markopolo50 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, I have seen a few on line and missed one good one. I will check out Steiners, thanks

Mark


----------

